# [LOW-EMO]'s builds



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

here are my builds so far a honda integra that i door dropped amonst other things,
























my holden commodore racing car that i resprayed purple and stuff,







































a nissan s 15 that i am still working on, all shaved and massive rims, working on a reverse bonnet hinge atm, 
















my nissan 240sx and i lowedrd and modded abit, 
















and my toyota hilux that im working on, new rims and stuff, all shaved, 
































sorry about all the pics ahahah


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

looking good and welcome to lay it low


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks man I appreciate the comment.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice builds and welcome to LIL.


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

Cheers man thanks.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Some nice diecast up in here


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

vinnie? :scrutinize:


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

Who or what is vinnie?


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

Nice builds! Welcome to LIL!


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks guys I think I will be doing some work on the s15 or the lux today, not sure what tho!


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

update, some dodge stealth thing i got for free,


























a ford thunderbird lowrider, with a ferrai f50 interior and engine,


















my nissian s15


























more to come, 

comments are much apperciated


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

new pics coming soon alot to update!


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

i like that S15 and where did you get a Commodore


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

NICE BUILDS...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> ,Sep 4 2009, 10:08 PM~14986177]
> 
> 
> a ford thunderbird lowrider, with a ferrai f50 interior and engine,
> ...


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice builds. Were u get the wheels on the s15 from?


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

yeah i also want to know where the wheels came from on the s15?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

meto those wheels are sick...speaking of wheels that hilux is screaming for new wheels or atleast some low pro tires imo


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Jan 1 2010, 08:21 PM~16155446
> *yeah i also want to know where the wheels came from on the s15?
> *


Most likely came on the car. Jada has a few others with nice wheels. 1:24 scale.

http://jadaclub.com/product_info.php?cPath...97990d072a1724e


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

those wheels are from the LEXANI line from a diecast car or suv


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Same wheels just painted.

http://jadaclub.com/product_info.php?cPath...97990d072a1724e


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

umm i got the wheels on the black s15 from some air freshners that my dad had in is car, 

the commodore i bought from toy world a few years back,

anyways here are some pics, more to come!

















here is a mustang that i did, 









then a drag mustang

































an escalade that i stuck a big motor in, not sure what it is tho,

















a red dual cab i did, going to body drop it soon.

















both my luxs, 









and a motor my house mate made up just out of left overs.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Sep 4 2009, 07:08 PM~14986177
> *my nissian s15
> 
> 
> ...


where are these wheels from..... we all wanna know


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

like i said they where car air freshners that my dad just had in his car, he got them form like a 2 dollar shop. 

sorry i cant tell ya where to get some more!


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

ummm a dodge ram pick up


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Mar 15 2010, 11:26 PM~16903258
> *ummm a dodge ram pick up
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

ummmm i havent been on here in ages, got a bit of an update, 























































done a bit of work on the dodge,




























and this is an s10 that has been through quite a few stages lol

more pics later tonight


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

is there a way to delete my topic and start again, because my photobucket, has gone all spastic?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

i would just start over from here with your most recent work and along the way update with past work.


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

sounds like a good idea, time to go take some pics of whats on the bench 

stay turned for updates!


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

ok so where do i begin, this is what i have on the bench atm, 

first is my mitsubishi lancer, just mucking around with rims and ideas...

















next would be my 1965 chevy stepside pickup, again just a few mock up shots...

































and here is the chassis atm...









next is my chevy s-10, im unsure on the year make but the instructions says 1982?
its sitting on what is my first attempt at making a notch and shaving things like door handels and making the whole rear smooth...

























still have alot of work to do on it,

i dont no how many pics fit in a post so ill show you what i have been working on the most, in the next post 

comments and tips would be awesome


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

all those pics in the above post where takin on my htc touch hd mobile phone, these next ones are takin with a cheap digital camera, tell me with one you prefer, and ill keep taking pics with the better one....

this is my most current ride that i have been putting a few hours into lately..

its a 1996 dodge ram VTS pickup, i have tried to make it as detailed as i can, still have alot more to come, the bags in the pick are scratch made by myself  its fully shaved with a few custom mods to come...anyways...










































and the chassis, 











































anyways let me know that you guys think, i would love to hear comments and ideas 

cheers


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That engine and drive train are killer in that truck !!!!!!!!!!!

Keep us posted .


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

You got some really nice projects and ideas bro...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 11 2010, 08:25 AM~18283893
> *You got some really nice projects and ideas bro...
> *


X2!!!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

These are some really great lookin wips.Keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks for the comments,

well i have installed the bags to the rear of the chassis, and got 2 compressers and an air tank all going in the back of the dodge under a false floor, 

also started to try and make the engine bay abit more detailed with wires, but i have no idea where i should wire from and too?

pics will be up in a little bit


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

added some airlines in the back and 2 compressers along with an air tank, to the back of the dodge


























































snapped a few shots of my escalade, its box stock, have to find a motor for it tho, because the 1 it came with is not even a real motor.


































and here is a monte that im just playing around with, trying to figure out if i want a lowrider or not?


























comments would be muchly appreciated


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The Ram is looking sick bro....


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks bro, i just need to tidy up the body work a lil more and build a new floor for in the tub, and it will be seeing some colour


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 14 2010, 07:57 AM~18307503
> *The Ram is looking sick bro....
> *


x2!!!


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

cheers bro, got a few new pics, spent a few hours building and installing a new tub floor, also got the chassis and interior done, just gotta put a dash decal on 

anyways pics do more then words....

































you can see my air bag in this pic^^^

here is the interior...


























the 2 together... waiting on the body...

















and a sneak at the body, waiting on primer to dry, so i can see how close to paint we are 











comment away  tips would be muched loved.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

fuck yeah homie thats lookin sick keep it up bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

cheers man, im hoping to get it colour tonight, its gunna be a long night i think, but it will all be worth it..


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

sneak peak of the paint, 


















while i was waiting on paint to dry, i decided that i would see if i could open up a model for the first time.... so out came a crappy old thunderbird and started cutting away... 









before








half way... i was heating up an extracto blade and slowly chopping away...








Ta-da, one cut out door, 








then came the boot








smoothed up all the jambs...








all open....
















then came some rims....
















and a bumper and a bonnet....

kinda thinking i wanna actually make this now? 

comment welcome


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

The Bird looks kool !

Just a tip to pass along.....

Cutting open panels: Use the back of a #11 hobby blade and slowly scribe out the panel lines untill you cut all the way through. 

This gives you a real clean cut.

You can also use sowing thread to slowly cut out your panels too. Using a back and forth method with the string it also gives you a real nice and clean cut.


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks for the tip bro, i will try it out today 

im really wanting to get a big chevy dually, with truck rims....can anybody point me in the right direction?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 15 2010, 06:06 AM~18312522
> *The Bird looks kool !
> 
> Just a tip to pass along.....
> ...


X2...i use the thread method.....takes some time and patients but after its cut, very little sanding cleans it all up!! heat and plastic dont mix IMO! :happysad:


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

yeh i have read about using the cotton thing, ima try it abit later 2day, im just practicing on my old models so i dont wreck any of my trucks


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

nice work


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Aug 15 2010, 11:47 PM~18319346
> *nice work
> *



cheers homie


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

bump.... 

can anybody tell me where i can get a chevy dually? and some truck rims?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Aug 16 2010, 11:47 PM~18330161
> *bump....
> 
> can anybody tell me where i can get a chevy dually? and some truck rims?
> *


u can look @ sum of the sale threads here or u can look in ebay 4 the truck and 4 the rims hit up slammedsonoma 4 those


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 17 2010, 01:15 AM~18330223
> *u can look @ sum of the sale threads here or u can look in ebay 4 the truck and 4 the rims hit up slammedsonoma 4 those
> *



i did have a look in the sale threads, but its gunna cost me more in shipping then the actual model... and i have looked on ebay, but there like impossable to find... or i find one, but have no cash....

maybe i should see if anybody wants to swap something i have for 1?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

or just yell out in the model ads, i just snagged a chevy dually last night on here. As well as an extra grille.. Its in how ya use your resources bro!  And i got the rims...seems everyone knows that! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Good progress bro.Like everyone else has stated,use the back of a #11 blade to cut out your doors and trunklids.


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks heaps for the tips. gunna go out and buy a few things on payday... hopefully ill be getting doors open nice and smooth  

then comes hinging.. i have read up heaps about it i just need the materials 

im looking for a 99 ford f350... any ideas where i can find 1? or if they even make them?


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

i was tidying my room and came across an old diecast dodge challenger, and decided that i would use the interior for the thunderbird.. 

























just mocked up. seeing what i have to cut out... fits better then i thought tho...and here is a pic of what it looked like about 6 months ago....


















its bad i no.. but im steping up my game!


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

i came across an old diecast truck that i had, and i looked at the rims and thought, hmmm... i can make these work...









here they are with there huge tread...










got the crappy tires off, and inspected the rim, alittle work was going to be needed to get the look i was after...









done all sanded down ready for some tires..









just playing around...

gotta get me a dually real bad now!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey bro, those rims look good... Youre right though, they would look even better on a dually...


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

i just had to stick the dually rims on something that was somewhat fat in the rear... 


























still trying to find myself a chev of ford dually....


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

nice builds...dat dodge of urs is lookin really good. like how u mounted dat air tank rite under da frame...keep up da good work. laterz... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

cheers for the comments, 

The dodge got changed up a lil bit, i wasnt happy with the way the bed looked or was set up..
















moved the compressers and made some hard lines instead...
























and dw the hard lid dosent hit on the air lines...









thinking i wanna hinge the hood like this? what do you guys think?

also, i have this ford, and i cant decide on rims???

1st set.. chrome rims, layed out,









or

2nd set, gold wires, whit a bit of a pose going on,









what do you guys think?


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

anybody got any comments about rims?

and the dodge is now black, i really didnt like the blue... should be all painted to ready to assemble in the next few days 

ill have pics after i paint a few things...


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

said pics of the black dodge, only done the body so far...

















only 2 coats of black so far...









and here in my lux that has been threw quite a few stages..went from this....
















to these rims...
















this was the interior back then...
















added some green leds, and shaved the bubble in the tailgate..
















thenn it stayed like that for ages, and i finally pulled it back out the othernight...
















it now has a surf front end with shaved blinkers and rear end, running fats on the back and skinnys on the front.. a cobra motor, and soon to be a rollcage and stuff, gunna be my drag mini... 

and im going to have my dodge being the toy car 

comments would be much apprechiated...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

not lookin bad bro..and welcome to Drag Lo by the way.

what did ya ever do with that phantom grille that was on the hilux?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats what Im talkin bout..... Homie dont post up that much, but he already got some sick shit comin out his place.... Nice work bro.... That Hilux is lookin bad ass right about now...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

dats some good work...dat dodge looks good in blk. i cant wait to c wat else u do wit dat drag mini...keep up da good work. laterz...


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 1 2010, 08:42 PM~18465452
> *not lookin bad bro..and welcome to Drag Lo by the way.
> 
> what did ya ever do with that phantom grille that was on the hilux?
> *



cheers bro, feels awesome to finally be something more then a guy that likes his model cars.. 

and i took the phantom grill of the lux and its on my dual cab atm, just sitting on my 'to finish' shelf haha, heres a pic tho..


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 1 2010, 09:11 PM~18465840
> *Thats what Im talkin bout..... Homie dont post up that much, but he already got some sick shit comin out his place.... Nice work bro.... That Hilux is lookin bad ass right about now...
> *


thanks heaps bro for the positive feedback... i plan on getting a few supplies in the next few days, so my stuff should start looking even better


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Sep 1 2010, 10:52 PM~18467071
> *dats some good work...dat dodge looks good in blk. i cant wait to c wat else u do wit dat drag mini...keep up da good work. laterz...
> *



thanks heaps man, im going to go and paint the hood and bumper now, hopefully have my first finished model this year hahaha


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

done a coat on the hood and other bits...

























took a snap of both my black trucks 









cheers more pics up soon


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

dodge is looking sick :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 4 2010, 06:33 AM~18484613
> *dodge is looking sick  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 !


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Sep 4 2010, 02:07 AM~18484102
> *done a coat on the hood and other bits...
> 
> 
> ...


dats is lookin really good...so r u considerin it to b finished. or do u think u still got a lil more to do wit it...dem wheels u got on it really sets it off bro'. very nice...keep up da good work. laterz...
:thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

is anything EVER done in a truck guys mind? lol

looking good in here bro! :biggrin:


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

yehh its not by any means finished... yeh i like the rims, think the dodge is going to be my tow car, for the lux, build a trailer and all that...

and yeh like slammedsonoma said, is a mini truck ever finished...i have a 1:1 that im always working on hahaha


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookin good bro.


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Sep 4 2010, 09:51 PM~18489090
> *Lookin good bro.
> *



thanks man! going to go and put some time in on the bench today, im abit hungover tho


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

so i finally have started to put the dodge together for good...

just a few small things to go 

















tinted the tailights... nice and sinister looking from behind...

























should be finished in the next few days, then ill have my first finished model for the year...


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

bought myself a new car today.... its a 1966 chevy nova, pro street style... 

plan on doing it a nice dark purple... and leving it box stock but adding more detail 

here are a few mock up pics, just out of the box...









here it is in all its glory..


















it will probably be a little bit lower then it is in the pics...


anyways comments are muchly appereciated


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Some bad ass rides in here EMO.... Dodge is looking sick, and the stance on the chevy will be sweet  Good shit :thumbsup:


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Sep 9 2010, 03:21 AM~18522680
> *Some bad ass rides in here EMO.... Dodge is looking sick, and the stance on the chevy will be sweet   Good shit :thumbsup:
> *



thanks heaps bro. im tryin


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

back from page 3, i have finally finished the dodge...










hood on...










hood off..










motor close up 










tinted tail lights...










and the rear set up all exposed, decided not to cover it...

i have also finished my escalade.. ill take a few snaps and post them up soon


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

got a finished truck and no comments 

should have updates soon aswell... been having a bit of a bender for the last few days.... so now that i have 3 empty bottles of wild turkey sitting in my room, time ta get ta work


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Sep 14 2010, 01:33 AM~18561569
> *back from page 3, i have finally finished the dodge...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Sep 17 2010, 01:45 AM~18588830
> *got a finished truck and no comments
> 
> should have updates soon aswell... been having a bit of a bender for the last few days....  so now that i have 3 empty bottles of wild turkey sitting in my room, time ta get ta work
> *



Kool, be easy on that wild turkey, it don't mix with hobby knives... :biggrin: 



good builds bro, keep us posted !


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Sep 14 2010, 01:33 AM~18561569
> *back from page 3, i have finally finished the dodge...
> 
> 
> ...




Nicely done Emo. I like the set up in the back. Gonna have to pull out my dodge now and get to work on a nice Dragger :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

sweet truck..looks killer :biggrin: nice job on the frame an set up.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The Dodge came out really nice bro... And that Nova should be really bad ass...


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 17 2010, 06:23 AM~18589551
> *Kool, be easy on that wild turkey, it don't mix with hobby knives... :biggrin:
> good builds bro, keep us posted !
> 
> ...



haha add a bottle of jagermister,bottle of jim beam and a slab of jack daniels to that list.. and the bender is over... i miss playing with my model cars hahaha

cheers tho bro


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Sep 17 2010, 08:15 AM~18590083
> *Nicely done Emo. I like the set up in the back. Gonna have to pull out my dodge now and get to work on a nice Dragger :biggrin:
> *



thanks man, means alot to have people commenting on my stuff  

wouldnt mind seeing a pic of your dodge.. its pretty cool to see what other people do with the same kit


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 17 2010, 08:27 AM~18590158
> *sweet truck..looks killer  :biggrin:  nice job on the frame an set up.
> *



thanks bro


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Sep 17 2010, 10:09 PM~18594382
> *thanks man, means alot to have people commenting on my stuff
> 
> wouldnt mind seeing a pic of your dodge.. its pretty cool to see what other people do with the same kit
> *




That's further into the future bro. I got too many kits stacked up on my plate as it is..... :uh:


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 17 2010, 09:48 AM~18590749
> *The Dodge came out really nice bro... And that Nova should be really bad ass...
> *



thanks bro, i tried making it look like a nice clean truck, something not to over the top....and i have done some painting on the motor for the nova and imastart putting the motor together today, ill have a few pics up later today


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Sep 17 2010, 07:11 PM~18594396
> *That's further into the future bro. I got too many kits stacked up on my plate as it is..... :uh:
> *




thats fair enough man, i wish i had that many kits... i am amazed when i see photos of the amount of models you guys have just sitting there ready to be attacked hahaha


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

its nova time.... got the motor somewhat assembled.... i would love to wire the engine bay,buti wouldnt have a clue where to start....


























i dummy fitted it to the chassis....


























just waiting on paints to dry and ill do abit more painting....

also managed to get a heap of small pins of my mum, going to try my hand and moving 4links and things 

comments would be greatly apprechiated...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Sep 21 2010, 12:57 AM~18619064
> *its nova time.... got the motor somewhat assembled.... i would love to wire the engine bay,buti wouldnt have a clue where to start....
> 
> 
> ...


i built the same car the engine was really fun to detail. go to town cause the hood doesnt really fit right on this car


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 21 2010, 07:39 AM~18620336
> *i built the same car the engine was really fun to detail. go to town cause the hood doesnt really fit right on this car
> 
> 
> ...



hey man that looks wikkid as, can i get a pic of the engine bay up close? coz im unsure on where the wires would go? 

coz i would love to wire upa car, makes them look so much more realistic


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

so i have one of those red aioshima dualcab hilux's... and i decided that it was going to be my practice truck, for all my frame work that is..... first i decied to make a back half just using the left over bits of plastic that the peices come on....then came the time to make the diff stay in the 1 position....so i glued it in with a few bits out of my parts box....

then yesterday i decided that i would try and make a somewhat working 4-link... so i cut out the bits i was going to use.. and thought that the little tabs the numbers are on would make great brackets... grabbed a few pins and set to work...

ill let the pics do some explaning...


















































and here it is up....

















and down...


















now to do it all over again so that it functions like i want it to... any ideas on how to make tabs to mount the link bars to the diff?


comment would be much loved


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking bad ass bro. Nice to see you puttin in some good work on your models.


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Sep 23 2010, 03:37 AM~18640165
> *Looking bad ass bro. Nice to see you puttin in some good work on your models.
> *



cheers bro...im tryin ta make up for lost time.. was basiclly drunk for the last 3 weeks.. so time ta hit the bench hard with all my drunk ideas and put them to work...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Sep 23 2010, 05:37 AM~18640165
> *Looking bad ass bro. Nice to see you puttin in some good work on your models.
> *


X 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 23 2010, 06:31 AM~18640530
> *X 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



cheers bro... i would have updates to show, but its been nice the last few days, so i have been working on my 1:1.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

working tabs..try using square tubing, cutting one side out making like a C and put those where you have the white tabs are..shit..let me see if i have any pics of those.

And wiring an engine is easy...if ya dont understand how it works, open the hood of an old car..or a friends old car and look at it..most of em wire in around the exhaust..of course google can be your best friend as well on shit like this too. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hope this helps a bit.

























the first pic, on the axle is the C pieces, i used it with a piece of aluminum inside plastic tubing giving a working sliding 4 link.


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

i see what ya mean now.... i was only using the tabs as an idea... now that i have an idea of how to do it, ima re-do it thanks heaps for them pics.... makes it alot easier to understand....

and i understand how wiring an engine works...im just unsure on what material to use for the wires....coz like most of the wires i have laying around looks to thick... if ya get me,its not very realistic looking....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

when ya can, get at rick at scale dreams, they sell prewired distributirs, so it takes the guesswork out of the wiring sizes...they also sell boot material, which when the wire is cut off to fit the boot go on the end of that giving the spark plug that booted look.
this is one of several versions of distributors you can buy..this one was $4.50 thru one of the LHS here.


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Sep 23 2010, 01:11 AM~18639919
> *so i have one of those red aioshima dualcab hilux's... and i decided that it was going to be my practice truck, for all my frame work that is..... first i decied to make a back half just using the left over bits of plastic that the peices come on....then came the time to make the diff stay in the 1 position....so i glued it in with a few bits out of my parts box....
> 
> then yesterday i decided that i would try and make a somewhat working 4-link... so i cut out the bits i was going to use.. and thought that the little tabs the numbers are on would make great brackets... grabbed a few pins and set to work...
> ...


Nice job so far on the suspension! The more you do those suspensions the easier they get. Awesome builds, keep up the good work.


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Sep 26 2010, 07:56 PM~18668174
> *Nice job so far on the suspension!  The more you do those suspensions the easier they get.  Awesome builds, keep up the good work.
> *


thanks man... yeah thats the plan.. i only did it half assed looking because it was my first time... now i know what i roughly have to do...and what i would do better... ill have another crack and hopefully it will turn out alot better


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 26 2010, 10:08 AM~18664311
> *when ya can, get at rick at scale dreams, they sell prewired distributirs, so it takes the guesswork out of the wiring sizes...they also sell boot material, which when the wire is cut off to fit the boot go on the end of that giving the spark plug that booted look.
> this is one of several versions of distributors you can buy..this one was $4.50 thru one of the LHS here.
> 
> ...



problem with buying stuff like that is it would probably cost a mint 

i was going to swap a guy on here a monte carlo for a ford f150 or somethin and shipping was going to be like 65 bucks....


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

so i was looking around on here and it made me want to spend a lil time at the bench... started tossing up the idea on making a trailer...dont no if i will do it or not... i also did some painting on the chassis on my 66 nova... got more to do but i couldnt help myself and took a few pics...


















































dunno if you can see it in the last pic but i also painted the back half of the chassis for that real drag car look... even tho it will have an interior tub...

comment are always nice and tips also 

cheers and keep on modelin


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

looks good from where im sitting. keep at it man, doin good up in here! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

X2 Nice work bro.. That Nova looks bad ass...


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks guys... i start to make some wires for spark plugs... i stole the wire from a little remote control helicopter, and manager to get it to look like this....










then i went about tring to line them up with my motor and i broke 1 of the wires...

and i dont have anyleft  abit shattered... but just means i have to find something else to use....i took a pic with the wires in the position i was going to use it before i broke the wire... dunno if you can see them tho?










anyways... im going back to the bench... starting on my first full frame for my red dual cab


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

phone lines work as well..or old broken devices of any kind..break it open and steal all ya can, the mother boards also come in handy..you can use the lil transistors for fuel filters..etc..things like that. even some of em are good enuf in size and look like oil filters...  

just think outside the ole box..it gets amazing at the things a copier or an old remote control from an r/c has in it...its too damn bad ur half way around the damn world..i got like 2-3 lbs of nothing but phone wire cut into 12" pieces...theres enuf to wire an lot of 300+ cars entirely, that i dont even use now. :happysad:


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

yeah im about to go out into the shed now and see what i can pull apart and steal wires from....

yeah its pretty crap over here nobody is really into models like i am... well not anybody that lives close haha...

ill have updates abit later... i have been busy downloading music all day... 200 gb of downloads... hehe

anything i should download?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Sep 29 2010, 09:28 PM~18697833
> *yeah im about to go out into the shed now and see what i can pull apart and steal wires from....
> 
> yeah its pretty crap over here nobody is really into models like i am... well not anybody that lives close haha...
> ...


Tech 9one
Yelawolf
Trick Trick
Kriss kalico
KHM
Tross 
Wiley
Mullyman


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

downloaded some tech 9 or whatever its called and got my build on today... managed to make a frame out of the plastic sheeting stuff that ya parts come on... and i wired up my motor for a second time.. ill let the pics do there talking...

first of all i drew up the dimentions that i wanted to make sure it would all work...









then i proceded to make the front half of the chassis... its still in early stages....but its a start...









here it is under the chassis... it will sit on sill once im finished i hope...









then i made a start on making the chassis abit higher so that the notch wouldnt have to be massive...

















then i went ahead and made the notch and the rest of the chassis...

































and thats where that sits atm... going to let everything dry and do some more work on it another day...

and here is my engine out of my 66 nova... managed to add some wires after pulling a few phones apart, thanks for the tip 'SlammdSonoma' and here are some pics...

















going to get some more paint on the chassis hopefully tonight..

comments and tips are always welcome


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Bro, this fab work is lookin' real good ! Keep us posted !


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 30 2010, 05:55 AM~18699582
> *Bro, this fab work is lookin' real good ! Keep us posted !
> 
> 
> ...



cheers homie... i have painted the chassis rails black on the nova and im waiting for the to dry so i can do touch ups... waiting on my chassis to dry properly so i dont break it...


might be time to pull something else off the shelf...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Everything is looking great bro.  One small tip, the wiring from phone is a little big, BUT the black portion on that wiring subs perfect for spark plug boots! 

when I used phone wire...









when I found .016 gauge wiring


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

yeh i went threw a heap of things in the shed and stole all the thin looking wire... should have a few motors worth 

and on the build side of things... i didnt like the back half of the frame i made.. so i changed it up a little bit... time to start adding things like a four..link and an engine crossmember...










thats the old one..










and this is the new 1... 

and a few more pics...just for good measure...


















cheers and let me no what ya think


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

looks good bro! nice work.


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Oct 3 2010, 08:45 AM~18723353
> *looks good bro! nice work.
> *



thanks heaps bro... should have some more pics and updates in a lil bit....


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

updates as promised.... done some more work on the nova... its slowly coming together.... 

























































its slowly coming together.... i also did some work on my 90's single cab lux... got the hood cut out and im working on making custom wheel tubs and stuff...


















i also was playing around with my pro street wheels...
































should i get another set of slicks? make 2 drag cars?

and here are a few shots of where all the magic happens...








the bench...








the WIP bookcase...

cheers and comments are more then welcome


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

no love? hahaha


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

gotta lotta chit on that bench G....an dont worry bout gettin no love....it should come eventually.


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice work :thumbsup: Can't wait to see how that Monte Carlo turns out!


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 6 2010, 06:40 PM~18754795
> *gotta lotta chit on that bench G....an dont worry bout gettin no love....it should come eventually.
> *



haha cheers bro  yeh im trying to get them all knocked over, before i buy some more...


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Oct 6 2010, 06:44 PM~18754835
> *Nice work :thumbsup: Can't wait to see how that Monte Carlo turns out!
> *



thanks homie... im going to buy another nova kit and use the wheels and motor and biuld a pro street monte aswell...


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

and here has what i have done since the other day.... got the diff all sorted and on... and i wired up the battery so it looks more realistic...










































nice and fat rear end









dunno if ya can see the fatness....

cheers and comments welcome....


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

its update time.. had a little bit of time on the bench yesterday and this is what i got done... 

mocked up some pics of my nova.. make sure its gunna sit how i want...

















chassis is almost done.. then i can start on the interior 

and i also did a little bit of work on my dual cab frame.. it goes up and down in the rear... but its still in the early stages.. because this is my first time trying a chassis.. its alot of trial and error...

























































Cheers! 
Comments and tips are more then welcome


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

nice work on the hilux you gonna shave the nova


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Some nice work in here!! Keep it up!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Youre doin a kick ass job on your builds bro... The Nova looks bad ass...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin good all around bro. keep at it.


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 10 2010, 11:05 PM~18780811
> *nice work on the hilux you gonna shave the nova
> *



cheers homie.... umm about shaving the nova.. i wasnt going to... untill you mentioned it.. and its got me thinkin... so maybe some suttle shaving here and there... nothing like a mini tho


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 10 2010, 11:36 PM~18781000
> *Some nice work in here!!  Keep it up!!
> *



cheers bro... the weather isnt looking the best today.. so ill probably spend most of the day on the bench


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 11 2010, 10:33 AM~18783075
> *Youre doin a kick ass job on your builds bro... The Nova looks bad ass...
> *



thanks heaps man  means alot to have ppl commenting on my stuff.. makes me want to try and detail everything as much as i can... boosts my enthusasm? i think thats how ya spell it?


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

like that mc keep it up


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 11 2010, 01:36 PM~18784356
> *lookin good all around bro.  keep at it.
> *



cheers homie... im working on getting all these cars i have done by christmas.. then ill go and buy a heap of new kits


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Oct 11 2010, 05:12 PM~18785754
> *like that mc keep it up
> *


thanks man.. there just mock up pics.. but if anybody has a set of drag tires.. like slicks.. then ill be making it a pro street monte...


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

nova is progressing well, engine looks killer. :thumbsup:

check this link out and have at look at some of the parts they make

http://www.thepartsbox.com/ 

they have a variety of resin pro street tyres and rims and alot of other cool stuff


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Oct 11 2010, 05:37 PM~18785904
> *nova is progressing well, engine looks killer.  :thumbsup:
> 
> check this link out and have at look at some of the parts they make
> ...


cheers fellow brother 

i had a look and im pretty sure thats where all my pay is going to go this week...

and im assuming that its all australian.. so no stupidly high postage?


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

No worries bro
yeah they are from South Australia.
so postage shouldnt be to much.


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Oct 12 2010, 05:38 PM~18794211
> *No worries bro
> yeah they are from South Australia.
> so postage shouldnt be to much.
> *



yeah definantly going to be buying a few motors and wheels and things very soon.. and maybe even the rx2? 

what is delivery time like?


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

so i have finally had some time at the bench.. got the pro street chassis complete, bar the exhaust...made a start on the interior.. going with a mostly black with silver hi-lights.... and here are some pics 


































































im stuck on a body colour? any suggestions?


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

good work on the nova.

colour suggestion something dark i reckon,but thats just me when i cant decide on a colour il paint it black.

black, gunmetal,mica silver,dark mica blue,deep metallic blue.


as for thepartsbox its to easy to go crazy and buy heaps of stuff thats for sure.

i got a nice stash of some of there parts.if there is any parts you want to see different pics. il see if i have them and pm some pics to you.

havent bought anything recently but past orders took about 2 weeks, it depends how many orders they have got to fill.

if its in stock you should get parts quick, if not in stock you might have to wait awhile for it to be cast.

they are good people to deal with and will keep you informed of whats going with the stuff you order from them.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Oct 11 2010, 05:08 PM~18785721
> *cheers homie.... umm about shaving the nova.. i wasnt going to... untill you mentioned it.. and its got me thinkin... so maybe some suttle shaving here and there... nothing like a mini tho
> *


i shaved mine smooth i think the car looks weird with the trim im so used to seeing them without it since i drew it


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Oct 13 2010, 01:18 AM~18797119
> *good work on the nova.
> 
> colour suggestion something dark i reckon,but thats just me when i cant decide on a colour il paint it black.
> ...



yeah thats exactly it.. i dont no what colour.. and all i have is black... but thats what colour most of my cars are coz i cant decide lol....

i think im just going to get the interior done.. get the body in primier and wait untill i find a color that catches my eye...

and as for thepartsbox... thats awesome to hear i cant wait to start buying stuff... does the stuff go together well or does it take abit or sanding and stuff? i have never worked with any resin...


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 13 2010, 01:22 AM~18797144
> *i shaved mine smooth i think the car looks weird with the trim im so used to seeing them without it since i drew it
> 
> 
> ...



man after seeing yours and looking back at mine.. it almost looks like it shouldnt be there.. im defs shaving that.. looks much smoother


----------



## GOT-80G (Jun 4, 2006)

damn bro they look good i have not done a model car in almost a year been to bissy with my son and building a a very large table top war game army but i gess it is time i do a bit of model cars i will bust out sum WIPS like a nissan navara king cab ,skyline vert and sevral bodyed luxes keep up the good work


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

lookin good mate


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by b_moneystyles_@Oct 13 2010, 05:45 PM~18802116
> *lookin good mate
> *


Yep, X2 !


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks for the positive feedback guys.... i have a new project on the bench... 

its a 1934 5-window ford coupe.... i gave it to my dad to build.. coz i didnt like it when i got it.. but i was rumming threw the shed and found it.. and its gunna be a rat rod... 

here is what it looked like when i found it in the shed...


















he was planning on making it a widebody or something... anyways a half hour of playing with it... it now looks like this....


























going to stick it on the shelf like this and get the nova out of the way first.. but now the ideas are flowing...


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

chop that 34's roof, you know you want to


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

x2. Chop the roof bro! It will make it look BAD ASS!!! Nice projects you got going!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

youve seen my gold & black one... just chop the shit out of it. :biggrin:


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks fellas.. i would love to do a chop top... but i wouldnt have the first idea on where to cut.... and im needing some rims.... chromies or not?


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Oct 14 2010, 03:34 PM~18806644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  steelies/stockies with white walls and build a traditional style rod.


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Oct 16 2010, 01:06 AM~18818347
> * steelies/stockies with white walls and build a traditional style rod.
> *


agreed :biggrin:


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

you guys wouldnt have any pics? that i could use as a reference? just to get a rough idea on what a traditional rod looks like?


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

drilled out my rims on the nova... for a bit more detail... and i pretty much have my interior done.. ill get some better pics of it once its completly done.. and i shaved the body line... looks much better!


















































cheers


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pro_photo/202133481/


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

hell yeah.. i get what ya mean... except the green 1 looks really long in the front end.. might have to make it a lil shorter.. but thanks heaps


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by b_moneystyles_@Oct 16 2010, 11:16 AM~18822560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yep something like the black one for sure


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

got the interior done.. and the body in primer on the nova... here are the pics.. now its just gunna sit on the shelf till i find a colour i like... 


































































and here are a few arty ones...


























now to go back to fabricating stuff  

comment are more then welcome


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: starting look the part now bro
like the pic that looks like its doing a burn-out


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Oct 16 2010, 02:26 AM~18825493
> *  :thumbsup: starting look the part now bro
> like the pic that looks like its doing a burn-out
> *



cheers bro she is slowly coming along... also got my shopping list ready on thepartsbox... just waiting on payday now  ordering white wall stockies and the flathead v8 with the small blower for the 34... and just some styreene sheet... what would be the best thinkness to get... for making things like insides of beds and interior boxs and sub boxes and stuff?


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Oct 16 2010, 08:02 PM~18825533
> *what would be the best thinkness to get... for making things like insides of beds and interior boxs and sub boxes and stuff?
> *


.5mm,1mm and 2mm should do the job


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick work on the Nova bro.... As much as I usually hack up, Im gonna have to go against my better judgement and say dont chop the top. Everyone is used to seeing those chopped, but I think it would look good without the chop.... And a mixture of rat rod and traditional would look good also...


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

cheers man... yeah i dont think im going to chop the top.. only because i havent done it before and i would rather use a junker to practice on....

rim choice 1...

















or rim choice 2...


















i cant decide... ofcourse the first set are just mocked up... they would look neater if i choose them....


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Rim one looks wicked on that kit homie


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

first one!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

i vote for the 1st set too esp w/ them whitewalls. save those others for a muscle car or truck.

this is gonna be really cool


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

so it looks like im going with the first set 


ummm and i would have updates with pics but my phone is plaing up.. i cant find the pics i took on my phone so i can put them onto photobucket... should have it sorted soon tho


----------



## GOT-80G (Jun 4, 2006)

what is the second set of rims off and what are your novas wheels off i am building a hq monaro for my dads birthday


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GOT-80G_@Oct 21 2010, 12:43 AM~18867975
> *what is the second set of rims off and what are your novas wheels off i am building a hq monaro for my dads birthday
> *



hey bro the nova wheels came with the kit... and the second set in those pics is from the revell 65 chevy stepside 2 in 1 kit.. ill swap them for something if your interested?


----------



## GOT-80G (Jun 4, 2006)

what you interested in mate i have been build models for 15 years so i have heaps of parts


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GOT-80G_@Oct 21 2010, 05:56 AM~18868770
> *what you interested in mate i have been build models for 15 years so i have heaps of parts
> *



ummmm i wouldnt have a clue lol... ummmm i dunno 4 rims and tires for 4 rims and tires?


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

i managed to get 2 pics of my phone... think its time i bought a decent camera....

was working on my engine bay on my lux... its slowly coming together....


















and i used the suspension how to by 06xlt on my dual cab lux..but i cant get the pics off it yet....

should have it sorted soon


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

cant go wrong with the steelies (1st set) on an old rod. And that Nova is SICK! love how you drilled out the rims



Nice hilux too :biggrin:


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Oct 21 2010, 06:06 PM~18874195
> *cant go wrong with the steelies (1st set) on an old rod. And that Nova is SICK! love how you drilled out the rims
> Nice hilux too  :biggrin:
> *



yeah i was thinking thats what i need for it... im seeing heaps with chromeies atm

and the nova... im super happy with it... just cant decide on a color... 

and the lux was the first kit i ever got... has been threw a few changes 

thanks homie and sorry for gettin ya name wrong...


----------



## GOT-80G (Jun 4, 2006)

my first lux has been thru so much it was shaved then doored then roof choped then streached then shortends then in to the bitz box


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

havent had a chance to do any work.... as i now have a job cleaning an ab's and it takes most of my afternoon/night... which is when i normally build... 

but ill try and get some updates up when i get a chance


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

managed to get some pics off my phone... and today is a public holiday... and its raining so i plan on having some time on the bench  

anyways here are said pics...


























































and here are my lower link bars... still need to do a little more then theye will be in 










cheers and comment are more then welcome


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

just ordered a few little bits and peices from thepartsbox... should be here in a few days  

and i cant decide on rims yet again....

first set... stealies that i have had on it for ages....









or these ones that i found in a box.....


































im leaning towards the second ones.. and maybe building a chassis?


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Good to see you still have time to work on ya builds

When is the nova going to be finished 




> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Nov 3 2010, 11:30 AM~18970621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey bro do you know what kit the steelies are from?

Yeah build a frame/chassis


----------



## GOT-80G (Jun 4, 2006)

the parts box told me they would take 28 days to make and send the stuff for my dads 47th birthday present


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Nov 2 2010, 08:52 PM~18972075
> *Good to see you still have time to work on ya builds
> 
> When is the nova going to be finished
> ...



well it turns out i have the day off 2morro... so im going to head to the lhs and find a colour and paint, then finish the nova  

ummm the steelies are i think the stock rims from the revell 65 chevy stepside pick up... but im not 100% sure on that


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Nov 3 2010, 07:21 AM~18973738
> *well it turns out i have the day off 2morro... so im going to head to the lhs and find a colour and paint, then finish the nova
> 
> ummm the steelies are i think the stock rims from the revell 65 chevy stepside pick up... but im not 100% sure on that
> *


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

got the lower link bars done and on, trimmed the interior for the rear set up... going to make a sub box for there instead of rear seats, and i have made a start on the front suspension...


















































































cheers


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

3 more pics of the red lux... cant do much more on it untill my package arrives in the mail...


























and the nova in in its first stages of colour... its called heratige green... 

















just need to prime and paint the hood and i should be able to finish it


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

just need to prime and paint the hood and i should be able to finish it 
[/quote]
nova is lookin mean


----------



## GOT-80G (Jun 4, 2006)

what did you order from partsbox


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> just need to prime and paint the hood and i should be able to finish it


nova is lookin mean  
[/quote]

Thats what I was thinkin' !


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Nov 9 2010, 06:21 PM~19028558
> *3 more pics of the red lux... cant do much more on it untill my package arrives in the mail...
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good bro!! but i think you should put the black longer "short bed" on the red toyota?! i know you are in frame work.....but just cut the frame and stretch it to fit the longer "short bed"? :dunno: just a thought?! :biggrin:


----------



## GOT-80G (Jun 4, 2006)

leave it dont change it or i will kick your ass


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GOT-80G_@Nov 9 2010, 08:07 PM~19029491
> *what did you order from partsbox
> *



ummm an sr20 for the black lux.. and a few little other bits and peices...


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 9 2010, 08:50 PM~19029868
> *lookin good bro!! but i think you should put the black longer "short bed" on the red toyota?! i know you are in frame work.....but just cut the frame and stretch it to fit the longer "short bed"?  :dunno: just a thought?! :biggrin:
> *



hey bro i understand what you mean... make it super long.... but then im out a tub for the single cab if ya get me? coz i dont like the look of super shorties... as in sticking the red tub on the black truck


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

i wasnt happy with my dodge ram... so over to the bench it came and i decided that i wanted to be lower in the rear... i also changed the air lines from hard lines to soft ones.. 

this is how it sat "finished" or so i thought...


















as you can see.. way to high in the rear...
got my chop on...


























and i started plaing around with idea's for intide the tub...


































what do ya think....


and i have finished the nova.. except for painting the hood... here are some pics 


































































and this would be my fav pic  









comment away


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

looks great shaved, add some wash to the grill and its 100%


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

was thinkin exactly the same.. x2


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

what is this blackwash you speak of.... and how do i use it?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Nov 13 2010, 05:08 PM~19060553
> *what is this blackwash you speak of.... and how do i use it?
> *


mix some flat black with thinner it adds depth


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 13 2010, 06:17 PM~19060948
> *mix some flat black with thinner it adds depth
> 
> 
> ...



does it have to be flat black?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Nov 14 2010, 05:41 PM~19066879
> *does it have to be flat black?
> *


i wouldnt do it with gloss black if thats what youre asking semi gloss black is the limit


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

nah thats exactly what i was going to ask lol... 

thanks for that


----------



## GOT-80G (Jun 4, 2006)

or go to your nearest games work shop and pick up a bandab black wash its like 6 bucks but i use it all the time just dont get sucked in to buying any more of there over priced shit


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

cheers man ill keep an eye out for it... we i decided that i wanted to work on my s-10 and i started taking pics of my progress but my phone is being retarded atm and not working with my pc... but i managed to take a few quick snaps with the camera... 

i am making a new frame and thats really all i have planned for the moment... 

once i get my phone to work i will add the rest of the pics i have but here is what i have for now...



























i plan on spending the best part of today working on it


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin pretty good bro!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Builds are looking good bro! Nice work


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Nova looks tuff :thumbsup:.

Nice work on the frame keep at it.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Nov 18 2010, 04:35 AM~19095730
> *cheers man ill keep an eye out for it... we i decided that i wanted to work on my s-10 and i started taking pics of my progress but my phone is being retarded atm and not working with my pc... but i managed to take a few quick snaps with the camera...
> 
> i am making a new frame and thats really all i have planned for the moment...
> ...


Looking good


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Nov 17 2010, 08:35 PM~19095730
> *cheers man ill keep an eye out for it... we i decided that i wanted to work on my s-10 and i started taking pics of my progress but my phone is being retarded atm and not working with my pc... but i managed to take a few quick snaps with the camera...
> 
> i am making a new frame and thats really all i have planned for the moment...
> ...


sweet work..  i love to see people put the time into working suspensions. looks great. :biggrin:


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

so i managed to get some pics of my phone... 

first the rest of the pics of the s-10... it was a kit i got awhile ago and i did a few littlethings here and there.. but i was never happy with it.. so i decided to make a new back half and interior bucket....

here are the pics of what i had to work with...









the body...









the interior...









the tailgate...









the old clip...next to the new back half..









































made a start on my 3/4 link?

here it is up...









and down...









and here are a few pics of my single cab lux.... be doing a few small things to it...

























comment away guys


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookin good bro!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 20 2010, 10:24 PM~19120793
> *Lookin good bro!
> *


 X 2! Real nice work bro !


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Nov 20 2010, 08:48 AM~19116875
> *so i managed to get some pics of my phone...
> 
> first the rest of the pics of the s-10... it was a kit i got awhile ago and i did a few littlethings here and there.. but i was never happy with it.. so i decided to make a new back half and interior bucket....
> ...


Your suspensions looking good, keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

doin a bangup job bro..looks good overall.


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

cheers heaps guys... i plan on putting in abit of time today... been working on the 1:1 the past few days coz the weather has been so great.... 

chassis went from this....










to this....


























and then my 4x4 tub went on.... got a big plan for this... but its a secret


















anyways ill have more model stuff up later today


----------



## GOT-80G (Jun 4, 2006)

yay about time havent seen this truck since you bought it back on dut what are you doing to the tub


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GOT-80G_@Nov 24 2010, 02:11 AM~19150585
> *yay about time havent seen this truck since you bought it back on dut what are you doing to the tub
> *




wow are you telling me your a fellow dut member... i dont mind the website but the guys are a bit of a pack of dicks.....

and i would tell ya but its a secret... but it involves caddies and alot of welding


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

been busy working on my models... here is a sneak peak at what i have be working away at...

worked away on my s-10 chassis... 



























































and i broke out the lux again for some more work...


























































i have more pics but my internet has been slowed... i will have more pics up in like 3 days 

cheers and thanks for all the positive feedback


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

looks good homie !


----------



## GOT-80G (Jun 4, 2006)

dont get me started on the dick heads of dut they always wanted sumthing for nothing to many scamers on there wanting cheap work then winging when it aint done on time to there dum time limits your models are looking good plans for the tub sound mad if you gonna bag it ass one of the boys on this forum to hook you up with bag gear from the states


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 29 2010, 08:23 AM~19188939
> *looks good homie !
> 
> 
> ...




thanks bro


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GOT-80G_@Nov 30 2010, 09:10 AM~19199667
> *dont get me started on the dick heads of dut they always wanted sumthing for nothing to many scamers on there wanting cheap work then winging when it aint done on time to there dum time limits your models are looking good plans for the tub sound mad if you gonna bag it ass one of the boys on this forum to hook you up with bag gear from the states
> *




hahhaha yeah i have noticed that about dut and most of the peaople on there....


i plan on bagging it one day but i was thinkin about going to dw customs? 

might think about doing it myself tho?


do/did you have a truck... got any pics?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Nov 29 2010, 04:00 AM~19188240
> *been busy working on my models... here is a sneak peak at what i have be working away at...
> 
> worked away on my s-10 chassis...
> ...



chassis is pretty awesome!


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

cheers homie... im trying to step up my game..


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

going to be working on the upper link bars today and ill get some pics up soon


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

more work has happened on the lux... just been flat out working and had hardly any time...


























its going to be less cluttered when im finished... im still working on ideas atm...

and here it is up....








and down...









cheers


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice work, bro.


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Dec 6 2010, 07:11 AM~19251298
> *Nice work, bro.
> *


cheers man


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

well i have put the black lux back on the shelf... and decided to do some more to my red dual cab.... 

decided i didnt want back seats.. and i wanted BASS... hahhaha

stole the subs and amp out of a hotwheels diecast i had...


























































































it has since been painted black... and i cant think of a colour for the subs... i just no i dont want the yellow...


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

come on guys  i need some positive feedback


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Dec 12 2010, 06:36 PM~19310118
> *come on guys  i need some positive feedback
> *


paint them the cab color


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

updates....

new tub floor in the red dual cab....


















still needs a little bit more work then she is ready for putty...

i have also been working on my 32 ford....










underside...










movement...


















and some mock up pics


































and here is what the back layout is going to be in the black single cab lux...











cheers....


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

bump?


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

merry christmas everybody and a happy new year!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

merry xmas bro'...i c u got a lot of projects goin. an dat dodge is tight...like all da detail work u put into it. an all da new frames u pullin out...cant wait to c dem after u get through wit dem. keep up da good work... :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

so i decided to scrap my s-10 frame... because i didnt like it and i got a heap of new styreene for xmas...

here is the old chassis

















and here is the new 1....









































i still have along ways to go with it.. but im liking it more already....

and i have got my wagon started for the wagon build off...

first mock ups... 


























its a 55 chevy nomad for people that dont no....

but i wasnt really happy with the wires and i had a look around my room and come across these rims and i think i like it alot more 



















i would have more but im going away for new years  

everybody have a good one and dont get locked up  or if ya do make sure its for a good reason hahaha


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Good shit bro!! Nice builds in here! :biggrin:


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

cheers homie


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

more on my s-10 frame...


























































and here are some snaps of my dually for the drag-lo dually build off... more pics in that thread..


























and here is a compresser i built in about 15mins... just to see if i had the right idea... 


















cheers and its looking good for 2011 for me already


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

my s-10 now goes up and down in the rear without having anything to hold it up...


























i think i need to stop and just focus on one model at a time.. but its really hard...


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

Well my update for the night is front suspension is done and movable, and the back needs an upper set of control arms then they all need to ba connected to the frame, and my other bed side is almost done! Just waiting on putty to dry... Paint ideas??????


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

Sorry wrong forum! That was supposed to go on the shally build off forum! Haha


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

hahhahah salll good bro.. i been watchin ya in the build off and seeing as its like your first frame and stuff you are doing an amazing job


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

ooo really?? big thanks ! haha sorry for the late reply i been a lil busy, i like you project to that things gonna be sick! what else have you gotton done to it since the pics?


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

i havent done anything..... i plan on sticking in a few good hours today... hopefully have my chassis done and the body in primer...


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

oo damn,, ive been workin on mine since 5:30 i think???.. lots of diggin through parts tho cuz i pulled this kit for the dually build out my old shit box haha


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

updates on my dually!

new back half...



























































more coming later today


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Jan 7 2011, 09:19 PM~19534881
> *updates on my dually!
> 
> new back half...
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: real nice !


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

dually is lookin good and that s10 chassis is lookin badass a huge improvement over the old one


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

cheers fella's......

im working on link bars for the dually atm.. but i keep getting side-tracked on my new found hobby.....


drift trikes....
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=3639...82&l=54e9e2ddd7
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100...181723935180990 


there are some pics and a vid


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that looks dangerous lmao


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 8 2011, 10:33 AM~19539494
> *that looks dangerous lmao
> *



yeah i get up to speeds of about 50kmh or i think it would be about 20 mph....


and it takes a fair bit of skin off when you do crash lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea i bet it does and that vid looks like it could snap an ankle hittin that curb like that lol


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

hahahah yeha i burn my leg on the wheels aswell... here is a vid of my mate crashing.....

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100...181724071847643

enough of this tho... time for model cars


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

done some lower link bars for my dually and started on getting my motor together...




































and i got a 300c of a mate of mine... its in pretty bad shape but hopefully with some help from you guys i should be able to save it...


















the bonnet is going to need to be replaced...










broken drivers door hinge...










and the interior... which im going to totally change... 


















already found some rims... 










cheers


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

pages 6?


im fading away guys... nah not really just havent had the net for awhile but its back now


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

was wandering if ya didnt float away actually... hopin the weathers gettin better bro!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Feb 10 2011, 06:10 PM~19838927
> *pages 6?
> im fading away guys... nah not really just havent had the net for awhile but its back now
> *


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

yeah the weather hasnt been to bad where i live but it was bad where my auntie lives she got evcauated, but managed to keep her house and she is ok...

but now for the model cars and stuff.... ummm i have been playing with a few things just getting ideas for things...

i decided that i wanted a small break from working on cars and trucks.... so i decided to make myself a trailer...


















the wheels...










with a hitch and making sure a car looks right on it...


































i also built ramps for it and they are stored underneath it, but i forgot to take pics so i will later...

i have also been playing with a R/T charger that i got of a mate... and im just going to practice things on it like hinges and alike... here are some pics...


























more on that another day tho....
i have also been playing around with my isuzu bighorn (holden jackaroo).... i opened up the hood and played around with some rims....

























thats the rims im thinking i want to use but they are really massive, so i dunno yet...

and last but not least i was playing with my s-10 again i just wanna get it in a finished state... been looking at it half finished for ages and i had enough...

























it does go up and down in the rear....

















this front end or..........








this one?

















cut out the back cab wall and made another one... 

















and thats it for me for today.... please let me no of you have any ideas or tips for anything it would be great..


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

grill number 2! id like to trade something for grill number 1!! haha


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

yeah i had grill 1 on there back in the day before i decieded i wanted to re-build it... what would you want to swap for it... i need some bigger, better rims for it....


i decieded before i try anything else, to tidy up my workspace... here are some pics, there not the best coz there from my phone... but you get the idea..










































and here are some pics of my dually for the dually build off... 


































































































































































forgot to add these pics in here...


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Feb 17 2011, 11:30 PM~19898769
> *yeah i had grill 1 on there back in the day before i decieded i wanted to re-build it... what would you want to swap for it... i need some bigger, better rims for it....
> i decieded before i try anything else, to tidy up my workspace... here are some pics, there not the best coz there from my phone... but you get the idea..
> 
> ...


hell yes i would ill see what i got in my bin o shit lol and ill post pics tomarrow


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

too easy bro!!!!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that isuzu is badass i never seen that kit


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 17 2011, 10:44 PM~19898981
> *that isuzu is badass i never seen that kit
> *



yeha i think its wikkid... its like an aussie chevy surburban.... i want to build it but i dont have any rims that i like... my rims box is just full of random tires, ugly and odd rims...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

man you got a mad way with plastic..


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 18 2011, 01:02 AM~19899821
> *man you got a mad way with plastic..
> *



hahhah thanks bro, means alot to have that coming from the big guys


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Feb 18 2011, 01:51 AM~19899945
> *hahhah thanks bro, means alot to have that coming from the big guys
> *


 nothing big about me, except my mouth and my stomach...lol :biggrin:


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 18 2011, 05:31 PM~19904152
> *nothing big about me, except my mouth and my stomach...lol :biggrin:
> *



hahhahahaha


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

said pics of the hinge in motion...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 17 2011, 10:44 PM~19898981
> *that isuzu is badass i never seen that kit
> *


damn emo!! i remember when you first joined......i tried getting that isuzu off of you but you never responded back for a trade deal?! you better do it up big now bro!! and if not ship it off to me!!


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 18 2011, 08:47 PM~19905970
> *damn emo!! i remember when you first joined......i tried getting that isuzu off of you but you never responded back for a trade deal?! you better do it up big now bro!! and if not ship it off to me!!
> *



really man i cant say i remember it... umm im keen to do it but i cant find any rims i like... so maybe a trade/swap might be in order...


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

done a bonnet hinge... and did a little bit of putty work to just tidy up the body lines and joins....

















its all sanded down now i just havent got pics...


















































here it is all open 

should have more later today


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I JUST LOOKED AT ALL 15 PAGES FAM VARY NICE WORK


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 21 2011, 08:45 PM~19928084
> *I JUST LOOKED AT ALL 15 PAGES FAM VARY NICE WORK
> *



cheers bro i have had a look at your builds too... looking good man!


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

built myself a rollpan and a false floor in my tub of the dually... still needs putty and i have to buy some paint... im going with a nice metallic silver with a flat black top half....

before...

















installed....

















sanded down...ready for putty...


























and here is the false floor...

















more soon


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

i got this off a mate and because im building a 1:1 mini truck he is begining to like them and i showed him my models and now he wants me to slam it and make it a mini....

it was all glued together but not painted and im going to hopefully stop the nose bleeds from it being so high...

















already started cutting so she can touch the ground
























i dont no if im going to use these rims... the front ones are too small...


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

c'mon guys where is the love?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

looks kool bro. Ide go with bigger rims but thats just my .02 .


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

yeah those front rims are a bit small bro id go with somethin like those air freshners so there the same size! just my opinon bro, its your build tho!


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

so i had a look threw all my rims and i think i found a set that i want to use.....

























im still not 100% sure if i wanna run these or not... 

and i started playing with the chassis and seeing what i want.. and just a few mock ups to see what im going to need to adjust and what not....










































and this is what i did to my diff to make it shorter...borrowed the idea from damaged.... hope you dont mind bro 


























going to get down on it today.... hopefully have it notched by the end of the day....


----------



## soloist (Feb 26, 2011)

you got some nice projects going on it here! :thumbsup:


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by soloist_@Feb 26 2011, 09:30 PM~19969530
> *you got some nice projects going on it here! :thumbsup:
> *



cheers homie...


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Feb 26 2011, 10:59 PM~19969362
> *so i had a look threw all my rims and i think i found a set that i want to use.....
> 
> 
> ...


That gmc looks tight cant wait to see what u got planned for it. :thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Feb 26 2011, 11:59 PM~19969362
> *so i had a look threw all my rims and i think i found a set that i want to use.....
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta love the look of a BD stepside.
:thumbsup:


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

cheers for the comments fellas..... this is the basic idea for my notch....


































































im working on all the crossmembers and things atm....


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

lookin good emo! :thumbsup:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Feb 27 2011, 01:59 PM~19969362
> *borrowed the idea from damaged.... hope you dont mind bro
> 
> *


I dont mind bro,thats why i post pics to share ideas.

Back half is looking good on the Sonoma,much easier doing the frame rails one piece hey.
keep at it bro :thumbsup:


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Feb 27 2011, 10:39 PM~19977015
> *I dont mind bro,thats why i post pics to share ideas.
> 
> Back half is looking good on the Sonoma,much easier doing the frame rails one piece hey.
> ...



yeah i enjoy looking at your builds both on here and thepartsbox.... 

and yeah so much easier.... i just need to find some thicker stuff next time.... might glue 2 peices together and cut to size?


----------



## soloist (Feb 26, 2011)

TRUCK IS LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by soloist_@Feb 28 2011, 09:23 AM~19979346
> *TRUCK IS LOOKING GOOD!
> *



thanks homie!


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

got some updates....


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Lookin good bro! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Mar 3 2011, 06:59 PM~20004634
> *Lookin good bro! Keep up the good work!
> *


x2


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

cheers fellas....

the chassis it slowly coming together.... then i can start on the interior...


















making the transition from the thicker chassis to the narrower back half to accommodate the rims.


















the chassis as a whole...


















and mocked up with the diff...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks real good brother... Keep up the good work


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Mar 5 2011, 11:58 PM~20025697
> *cheers fellas....
> 
> the chassis it slowly coming together.... then i can start on the interior...
> ...


mini truckin at its finest!! looks good emo!!


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

cheers for the comments fellas! today is a nice day so i might have some paint on a few things and do some body work...

stay tuned for updates!


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

got the chassis going up and down it the rear... still have to make a start on the front....


































started a little bit of body work....


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

thats some pretty insane lift bro! comin along real nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

cheers bro 

got some paint on the chassis only because i didnt have any primer and i wanted to see how it was looking.. still a few more things to add then i can start on the front


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

bump?


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

more stuff on the sonoma... 

built myself an air tank.. and some bags for the rear...and did some tube work and a fuel cell...


----------



## boskeeter (Mar 12, 2006)

Looks good. Thought about shaving the steps completely?


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Looking good man!


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by boskeeter_@Mar 14 2011, 02:54 AM~20086342
> *Looks good. Thought about shaving the steps completely?
> *



umm i have but im building it for a mate and i just havent had a chance to show him what im wanting to shave..


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Mar 14 2011, 02:56 AM~20086344
> *Looking good man!
> *



cheers bro its still in early stages.. i really want to go all out on this one.. because i dont have a dead line or anything....


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Mar 14 2011, 10:22 PM~20086558
> *cheers bro its still in early stages.. i really want to go all out on this one.. because i dont have a dead line or anything....
> *



slow an steady wins the race :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

frame looks good but just wondering why you did a strait axel instead of a differential?


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 15 2011, 06:43 PM~20100173
> *frame looks good but just wondering why you did a strait axel instead of a differential?
> *



your right mate... in those pics i dont have the diff half on there...


















as you can see now i have them on...


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

all the way back on page 3!

umm i have my air tank mounted and painted... and i have started on a little bit of body work..










































more to come soon


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

bump.... 

got the motor block all stripper and cleaned up and in primer.. now to start wiring the motor before i do final paint on the motor


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

got my dually finished for the Drag-lo build off 

straight out of the box....









slammed...









primer.....









the chassis...


















*AND HERE ARE THE FINISHED PICS!!!!!!!!!*










































*OUTSIDE!*


















































*Motor...*










*Interior....*


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

finished a car... come on the next day and im back on page 2 with no love


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

TTT

Dually is sinister bro :thumbsup:


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

the dually is SICK!


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Apr 1 2011, 04:04 AM~20234091
> *TTT
> 
> Dually is sinister bro :thumbsup:
> *




cheers man


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 1 2011, 05:59 AM~20234361
> *the dually is SICK!
> *




thanks heaps man  im rather happy with it


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

new project up on the bench? 
































tell me your thoughts?


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Chop the back wagon part of the roof off and convert to a ute :dunno:


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Apr 3 2011, 01:54 AM~20246662
> *Chop the back wagon part of the roof off and convert to a ute :dunno:
> *



i would love too, *if* i have the fab skills you have.... im not that good yet....


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i like your dually, i really like the nomad your working on, it looks really good laid out. what color ya thinking onit????


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 3 2011, 06:46 AM~20246952
> *i like your dually, i really like the nomad your working on, it looks really good laid out. what color ya thinking onit????
> *



cheers man i like your dually aswell... was good building alongside with some amazing builders......

and as for the nomad im thinking a nice candy maroon/dark red with a white roof


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Apr 4 2011, 02:54 PM~20252196
> *and as for the nomad im thinking a nice candy maroon/dark red with a white roof
> *



:0 :uh: 


I want to build a replica of this! An then i jus seen the colours you want to do your 55 nomad haha :biggrin:


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

im a fan of that^^^^^^^^^

but im afraid that the nomad is going back in the box because i want to finish my dodge VTS pick up... everything is done except for a tub floor... and i got sick of looking at it.... 

so here is how it sat....finished but as you can see no tub floor...oh and tail-lights... but i have to now thats to a homie in the drag-lo fam...



















so i got to work... and here is what i have so far...


















any suggestions on what i should add to it?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Bed looks good bro... and that wagon is gonna be sick as hell!! Nice work lil homie...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 7 2011, 11:21 PM~20288651
> *Bed looks good bro... and that wagon is gonna be sick as hell!! Nice work lil homie...
> *


x2


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 8 2011, 03:29 AM~20289233
> *x2
> *


X3


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 8 2011, 01:21 AM~20288651
> *Bed looks good bro... and that wagon is gonna be sick as hell!! Nice work lil homie...
> *


X3 !


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Apr 3 2011, 11:01 PM~20253058
> *:0      :uh:
> I want to build a replica of this! An then i jus seen the colours you want to do your 55 nomad haha   :biggrin:
> 
> ...



Hey i member this car from tht show. I should kno cuz thts me in the far left bakground (bakwards hat n grey shorts) wit the brother MO customs....The guy wit the long hair, and guy in blue shirt to the right is a friend of his too lol


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks for the comments fellas, and thats awesome that you was at that show i wish we had shows like that and as often as you guys do,

anyways i havent had the internet for a few days, and we lost power all day yesterday and lastnight, so i havent had a chance to do much, but i have still been plugging away...

no tub floor....










and the tub floor, its just about finished...


































few more touch ups and she will be ready for primer...


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

i have also been playing around with my cabnet,

here are some pics, its still far from finished, but its what i do when i need a break from models...



















outside the shop looking in..









then i moved the truck in for a look at...











its kinda difficult to get good images and lighting atm, but i play on re vamping it soon and sticking some more effort into it....


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

lookin good bro! The dodge bed is clean as! An your little shop looks kool, keep it up bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Apr 15 2011, 01:44 AM~20344007
> *lookin good bro! The dodge bed is clean as! An your little shop looks kool, keep it up bro! :thumbsup:
> *



thats heaps bro 

plan on getting it in primer today, if i get my ass into gear.....


and yeah if you guys wanna see what i have be building go back a page


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

havent really done much... its wayyy to cold...

but i have managed to get this done...


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@May 10 2011, 08:33 PM~20525803
> *havent really done much... its wayyy to cold...
> 
> but i have managed to get this done...
> ...


sick whats it goin in??


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

nice s-dime engine, whats it goin in?


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

its going in this....


































once i get off my ass and finish it...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@May 11 2011, 08:45 PM~20534686
> *its going in this....
> 
> 
> ...



what kit is this? you got a pic of the box? thx


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Engines lookin good bro, an yeah sucks bout the weather been to cold to do shit here in NSW.

An im pretty sure its a lindberg kit!


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

yeah the weather is misarable.....

and yeah its a lindberg kit 1/20 scale..

its actually a mate of mines and im building it for him...


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

wired up my mates motor, for his gmc sonoma... time to work on the front suspension...


































should have some more to look at soon...


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

comin along nicely man! An i see you got one of thse little workmate vices too, those things work a treat!


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@May 17 2011, 01:07 AM~20568852
> *comin along nicely man! An i see you got one of thse little workmate vices too, those things work a treat!
> *



yeah its slowly coming along, i just dont really have the motorvation atm to work on them, 

but those vices are amazing wouldnt try and build without it now, its like a 3rd hand.


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@May 18 2011, 07:19 AM~20576808
> *yeah its slowly coming along, i just dont really have the motorvation atm to work on them,
> 
> but those vices are amazing wouldnt try and build without it now, its like a 3rd hand.
> *



What type of vice is that?


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Its jus a small cheap vise, jus clamps onto the desk an can go in angles, great little thing it is!


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

yeah it a great little vice... ill snap a few pics for you all to see...

and here is some proof that im not dead and i have still been building... just dont have much time anymore now that i have started tafe, 4 days a week, 9 till 4....


































dunno how im gunna make the motor fit under the hood... hopefully i can just lower the engine mounts, and maybe a subtle hood scoop... 

and some more pics... with the tub on..


















and the back half..


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

yesterdays score


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

that blazer looks like a good kit, gota keep an eye out for one


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

yeah i got it from a place called bobs hobby's or something like that in dandnong... cost me 22 bucks 

and i cant help but notice your signature... 

"At the paint store browsin" would that happen to be bias b lyrics???

wait for the right moment, dack 3 cans and im bouncin?


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

ha ha yeh thats bias alright


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

hahahahha awesome, have you got his new album? its amazing


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

changed the rims and tyres on my car trailer that i built... there from the dodge ram vts pickup kit.... i also went about making some wheel covers.. makes it look more like a trailer.... just need tail-lights and a jockey wheel and ill be able to paint it...


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

[LOWEMO] said:


> hahahahha awesome, have you got his new album? its amazing


 sure do, i've got all his albums, including beezwax personally signed copy


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

So guys and gals i had to take a break from building models, bought myself an rc drift car and i must say its rather fun, i have also been working on my 1:1 trying to get to closer to the road....but im now back as of last night, i had a few beers and just wanted to play with some plastic... so i did...














now i know it dosent look like much but i have had to totally re-do the suspension, because it wasnt low enough... im going to get stuck into it again tonight and ill take some better, more detailed pics.... but for now,​'IM BACK'


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

welcome "back"! :roflmao: the trailer's cool. I've thought about doing something like that, just never gotten around to it. yours came out nice:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:GOOD WORK, WELCOME BACK


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Looks good sitting low, show some pics of the rc!


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks everybody for the love.... I'm going to create a new account as this one is old......
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/346348-ashhhdtds-builds.html
here is a link to my new build on here, ENJOY...

thanks again


----------

